# Wrist Straps???



## Infantry87 (May 25, 2012)

Yesterday I noticed during deadlifts, that the bar likes to slip a little from my palm to my fimgertips whenever I go over 305 and the shit hurts my fingers. It also happens whenever I go over 100 on dumbell rows, and I'm tired of using handtowels to wrap around the bar to help my slipping grip. Are any of you guys using wrist straps? And if so, where would you guys recommend going to grab a set? I've been looking at prowriststraps and it seems to have some good shit around those parts.


----------



## DF (May 25, 2012)

I used to only use them on heavy lifts, but since I have tennis elbow which effects my grip I have to use them more.... I say use them on your lifts that you feel like your grip is slipping.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 25, 2012)

Try doing a thumb hook grip. It hurts like hell at the beginning but ull get used to it. I can pull bout 520 with this grip and no straps. I do use straps religiously for my back workouts tho. It completely eliminates the biceps from lat pulldowns, pull ups, rows and all that.


----------



## Pikiki (May 25, 2012)

I do sometimes but I like to work on my grip other than use the straps, but they do help bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2012)

Straps are a hindrance.  This shit is suppose to be hard.  I ditched my straps a while ago and I am a better man for it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Try doing a thumb hook grip. It hurts like hell at the beginning but ull get used to it. I can pull bout 520 with this grip and no straps. I do use straps religiously for my back workouts tho. It completely eliminates the biceps from lat pulldowns, pull ups, rows and all that.


 
Excellent advices Lulu!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Straps are a hindrance.  This shit is suppose to be hard.  I ditched my straps a while ago and I am a better man for it.


I know I'm glad u did it doesn't feel as good when your lifting my cock.  Much much better without straps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I know I'm glad u did it doesn't feel as good when your lifting my cock.  Much much better without straps.


 
Yeah no more rope burns too... Now If we could only solve the teeth issue...


----------



## Curiosity (May 26, 2012)

I really try not to use straps at all, I'd rather have to stop once in a while bc of my grip than give up on it completely on heavy lifts, but that's just me. For pure bodybuilding lifting they're definitely useful. I have a pair I got at the local sporting goods store for like 8 bucks, they work great, I use them occasionally for long sets of deadlifts if I wanna do longer negatives or something. I've had several pairs in my day and none have really been bad. For me, a mixed grip allows me to deadlift more weight for more reps than an unmixed grip, but I have heard that at really really heavy weights a mixed grip can cause bicep tears.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 26, 2012)

i love my straps... i broke two of my fingers so my grip sucks


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 26, 2012)

I don't use em. Never have. If your grips slipping its because you don't have grip strength. Something wrists straps definitely won't help you build. Just with every lift grip the bar as hard as possible, bench, dumbells, anything and everything. Your grip strength will improve and so will your forearms.


----------



## Jake_House (May 26, 2012)

I used to give my buddies endless amounts of shit for using straps. No question working on grip strength is half the battle and IMO straps are a cheat. Wadda ya know I got tendonitis in my hands and now im forced to use straps. Sometimes its so bad I cant even open a bottle of water. Ive grown to like them though. I can lift heavier and gain extra reps in some cases cause no issue with grip giving out. Now nothing is right with wearing gloves ha. Fuckin sallys. This doesnt include girls. Dont like girls witg caluses.


----------



## Georgia (May 26, 2012)

Get straps. If you can't go any heavier because it is slipping...dont be a retard and wait for your forearms to play catch up...get you some good straps to help keep pushing that lower back or upper back stronger and bigger (just an example)....but don't slouch on your forearm exercises. 

Get you a good pair. I see guys using them all the time. Whether they are pushing big #'s or not it doesn't matter. You want to have a firm/solid grip on that bar when you are moving it...that is the whole point


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Yesterday I noticed during deadlifts, that the bar likes to slip a little from my palm to my fimgertips whenever I go over 305 and the shit hurts my fingers. It also happens whenever I go over 100 on dumbell rows, and I'm tired of using handtowels to wrap around the bar to help my slipping grip. Are any of you guys using wrist straps? And if so, where would you guys recommend going to grab a set? I've been looking at prowriststraps and it seems to have some good shit around those parts.



If your bars have no nurl straps is a must but on good Powerlifting Bars the are not needed but still used to do very heavy reps.

I'd say use them as I'm betting the bars you use suck with crap for nurls if your at a commercial gym.


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Straps are a hindrance.  This shit is suppose to be hard.  I ditched my straps a while ago and I am a better man for it.



Yeah but now that your a Powerlifter and you want your deadlift to go higher you'll go buy new straps!

You can rep out more reps with max weight!

Just don't be a pussy with them and use them for everything and light lifts, but never neglect your 1 rep strapless max.

For me I don't need straps for a heavier 1 rep I use the while doing heavy reps and barbell rows and at times for machince rows and pulls / chins,

I once say an idiot use them to bench and wondered how long it would take to break his wrists!


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

If a person needs to work on their grip all them grip things are worthless for barbells what you need to do to get a better grip if needed if lift heavy as possible and hold it as long as you can until it wants to fall.

I have not ever needed to get a better grip but some teammates I had did they had small pudgy hands and nothing works but picking up heavy weight and holding it.

What IMO is best for deadlifts is to set up reverse bands to help you get an extra 50 plus pounds on your pull and just hol it at the top until starts to fall.


----------



## Gstacker (May 26, 2012)

I can't believe I read all those replies and not one mention of chalk.....

CHALK CHALK CHALK FTW!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> I can't believe I read all those replies and not one mention of chalk.....
> 
> CHALK CHALK CHALK FTW!!!!!



That is because it's talk of use of straps, one that don't use chalk when straps are off needs a head examining!

Chalk is best but for heavy reps that will allow an overload meaning more weight then you normally can handle straps are what gets it done.


----------



## Georgia (May 26, 2012)

Commercial gyms frown on the mess that chalk makes. Planet Fitness will lump alarm your ass


----------



## Gstacker (May 26, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> That is because it's talk of use of straps, one that don't use chalk when straps are off needs a head examining!
> 
> Chalk is best but for heavy reps that will allow an overload meaning more weight then you normally can handle straps are what gets it done.



That's fine and dandy but if ur skipping the chalk n goin str8 to straps pfffffffffff


----------



## amore169 (May 26, 2012)

I had my share of straps but without a doubt the best straps are the VERSAGRIPPS, I went trough 2 pairs and I just bought another pair.


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> That's fine and dandy but if ur skipping the chalk n goin str8 to straps pfffffffffff



I use chalk when I piss bro lol!

I'm a Competitive Powerlifter I know all about the chalk I use it on bench also when that weight gets up there or sooner.


----------



## Gstacker (May 26, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I use chalk when I piss bro lol!
> 
> I'm a Competitive Powerlifter I know all about the chalk I use it on bench also when that weight gets up there or sooner.



Ya I know I've read plenty of you're post, lots of good info btw....


----------



## bigmike33 (May 27, 2012)

If u use strips the right way it takes away from nothing....


----------



## cokezero (May 27, 2012)

Now that I have a sever case of tennis elbow and I'm getting older I will start using straps again. If I am strapped to a barbell for back rows how in the world is that going to take away from my back workout. Not happening! Straps are fine in my opinion. I'm not in there training my grip. That even sounds stupid. Same goes for the pad on squats. some say your a pus if you use it. Well I dont have the neck fat that some others do. Again does it effect the squat?? NO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2012)

cokezero said:


> Now that I have a sever case of tennis elbow and I'm getting older I will start using straps again. If I am strapped to a barbell for back rows how in the world is that going to take away from my back workout. Not happening! Straps are fine in my opinion. I'm not in there training my grip. That even sounds stupid. Same goes for the pad on squats. some say your a pus if you use it. Well I dont have the neck fat that some others do. Again does it effect the squat?? NO.


 
Don't need to call each other stupid you dumbass  lol

For a BB you absolutely should be using straps and I never talk down to people for that. But for a powerlifter they don't quite have a place IMO.

I had a tennis elbow issue and I did use straps to get through it. 

But seriously, you use the maxi pad when you squat?


----------



## Infantry87 (May 27, 2012)

http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/files/1948.jpg


----------



## Gstacker (May 27, 2012)

cokezero said:


> Now that I have a sever case of tennis elbow and I'm getting older I will start using straps again. If I am strapped to a barbell for back rows how in the world is that going to take away from my back workout. Not happening! Straps are fine in my opinion. I'm not in there training my grip. That even sounds stupid. Same goes for the pad on squats. some say your a pus if you use it. Well I dont have the neck fat that some others do. Again does it effect the squat?? NO.


 
Neck fat wtf? Lmao..... When I squat the bars not even close to my neck.... And it's sits solid on some beef hehe but whatever u got to tell urself to justify using tha pussy pad hehe....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> Neck fat wtf? Lmao..... When I squat the bars not even close to my neck.... And it's sits solid on some beef hehe but whatever u got to tell urself to justify using tha pussy pad hehe....


 
Zing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Btw every straps/no straps thread I have seen always turns into a flame war... Busting balls is part of SI, let's not get all Butt Hurt!


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> Neck fat wtf? Lmao..... When I squat the bars not even close to my neck.... And it's sits solid on some beef hehe but whatever u got to tell urself to justify using tha pussy pad hehe....



That's what traps are for!


----------



## bigmike33 (May 28, 2012)

It sounds like a bunch of bitches u strips dont use them the pad dont use the pad. Who gives a fuck and get the job done.. And i know u cant rep the 520 like i can with sraps....


----------

